# Chiller?



## azn1stknightsou (Aug 25, 2005)

Whats the difference between electronic chillers and those that us freon? Is that even the gas that they use? I understand that electronic ones are not as expensive, but how do they work in comparison to their larger and more expensive counterparts?


----------



## azn1stknightsou (Aug 25, 2005)

anyone? anything?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

How does an aquarium chiller work? It basically operates on the same principles that a refrigerator or air conditioner. There is a thermostat control unit on all chillers which allows you to set the optimum temperature for your tank. The workings of the chiller are based on that of gas expansion and contraction. A refrigeration gas, such as freon is compressed which results in a loss of temperature. This compressed gas flows through the heat exchanger, where it picks up heat from the aquarium water being pumped through the heat exchanger. The gas carries the heat back to the compressor and as it goes it comes across the expansion valve, which allows the pressure to drop suddenly. As the pressure drops, the gas gives up heat to a radiator, which dispels the heat into surrounding air with the help of a fan. The water then returns to the aquarium at a lower temperature then when it first entered the unit.


----------



## azn1stknightsou (Aug 25, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> How does an aquarium chiller work? It basically operates on the same principles that a refrigerator or air conditioner. There is a thermostat control unit on all chillers which allows you to set the optimum temperature for your tank. The workings of the chiller are based on that of gas expansion and contraction. A refrigeration gas, such as freon is compressed which results in a loss of temperature. This compressed gas flows through the heat exchanger, where it picks up heat from the aquarium water being pumped through the heat exchanger. The gas carries the heat back to the compressor and as it goes it comes across the expansion valve, which allows the pressure to drop suddenly. As the pressure drops, the gas gives up heat to a radiator, which dispels the heat into surrounding air with the help of a fan. The water then returns to the aquarium at a lower temperature then when it first entered the unit.


Makes sense. But how does the eletronic ones (Azoo) work?


----------

